# Clendening Saugeye Stocking



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

Did dnr stop stocking Saugeye in Clendening? I have heard that they were going to. I cant find any numbers for recent years. Any info on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

Found numbers up to 2017. Probably none last year due to covid. But 2018, 2019, 2021 nothing.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

The dnr stopped the stocking in 2017.
The focus seems to be Piedmont and Leesville


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

So 2018 was the last stocking not 2017?


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Don’t know for sure. The chart I have only shows up to 2018 for all stocked Ohio lakes.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The ODNR is still stocking saugeye's in Clendening. In 2020 on May 22 and May 27 there were 186,687 total fingerlings stocked.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> The ODNR is still stocking saugeye's in Clendening. In 2020 on May 22 and May 27 there were 186,687 total fingerlings stocked.


That is great news..
I couldn't find anything past 2017.


----------



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Glad to hear they are still stocking.


----------



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

The 2020 numbers did you find that in a link or from the division office?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Anglertribe said:


> The 2020 numbers did you find that in a link or from the division office?



From the ODNR Dist 3


----------



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks Hatchetman. Very appreciative for the information.


----------

